# I Need advice



## Acrylic1 (Jul 8, 2012)

Can somebody tell me how i can finish this tree? Thx


----------



## Acrylic1 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks Chanda. I've made some alteration to it. I'm still not happy with it. Can I add fruits? Of what colour?


----------



## kjw (Aug 15, 2013)

How about grass or something like a rock or whatever at the base of the painting? It kind of looks like a colorful rock at the base of the painting but I think that is just something on the table infront of it. The painting looks great just like it is though. It is a very cool and whimsical looking painting.


----------



## Seven (Aug 18, 2013)

I agree about defining the dark space - I would even suggest taking an area of the painting and experimenting by recreating it over and over again as a study using different techniques to introduce the suggested depth in different ways. I'll suggest a few if you like.
For myself, this has been a handy way of exploring possibilities and also a good way to find out where my own technical strengths/weaknesses are. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## desertdogg (Aug 18, 2013)

I agree. I would add more darks to the background. even add a few more branches to the tree. but it clost to being done.. larry ;]


----------



## McKella (Sep 11, 2013)

I agree, there needs to be more contrast here. I love the shape of the tree though and the movement of the branches and leaves. Just add some highlights and shadows to make it stand out


----------



## Jewel Carina (Sep 13, 2013)

have any idea? It would help if you had any...and also i agree with McKella's suggestions.


----------

